# Do I need to get my degree cert attested?



## Pip (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys

I'm moving out to Dubs next week and my new employer has asked if I'm happy to come out with a 'admin clerk' labour card.....

To come as anything else would need my degree cert attested which is both time consuming and costly, with no apparent benefit.

They have advised me that there have been changes to the law within the past 6 months which means that any issues to do with employment status (sponsoring a spouse etc) are now based on your salary rather than job title. Therefore they are telling me they have CEO's on admin clerk visas at present.

Does this seem correct and should I be happy to do this?

I don't have a spouse and am coming on my own into a management position with a large orgnisation. I just don't want to run into problems in the future....

Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.

Thx


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I got my degree attested in the UK prior to coming out, if I remember took about 5 days and cost me a fiver.

I'm sure it's true that you need to be earning more than 10,000 per month rather than your job title to bring over a spouse but I can't help feel the fact they are not putting you on a managerial visa suits them rather than you. Especially with employment rights, if they decide not to pay you at a later date.

That said, people and companies bend the rules like this all the time, so you may be fine. Basically my advice is the same to all new expats

Try to come over with some kind of savings.
Don't overspend, take out unnecessary loans etc.
Save up for luxuries, consumble goods etc.
Use a UK credit card, rather than locally issued one.
The moment you don't get your salary, fight or walk away there and then. 
Don't work indefinitely under "it's just the cheques are needing signed and he's out the country at the moment "


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

They're right that it is your salary rather than job title that affects sponsorship of family members. However, your job title will dictate how easy it is for you to get visas to other GCC countries. For example, Saudi visas are processed more easily / quickly from the UAE if you have a managerial title. If your role doesn't involve travel this obviously doesn't matter.

Also, be sure that the salary they put on your labour contract is reflective of your actual salary. The Ministry of Labour does have a wage protection system and they will question your contract if your title is Admin Clerk but your salary is much higher than expected for that role. I sincerely doubt that the CEOs they are referring to have labour contracts showing their full salaries! Your labour contract is the document that the Ministry of Labour will come back to in the case of any disputes, so it needs to be accurate. 

In terms of degree attestation - yes, it is an expensive bureaucratic pain in the @ss, but it is worth getting out of the way from the start. What if you decide to move to another company in the UAE in a few years' time who aren't as laissez faire re: job titles on visas? It is much easier to sort out within the UK than when you get here. There are agencies who can handle all of the stamping for you - do a search on the threads on here, or PM me for details.


----------



## rafhan (Jun 1, 2010)

yes you do your degree registered


----------

